# another piraya clip



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i'll be posting a feeding video in couple of days


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice p love the black gravel brings the color out better.........jmo


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> nice p love the black gravel brings the color out better.........jmo


x2, black gravel will also make the P darker


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, that's a stunning piraya mate, he reminds me a tiger....an acuatic one...hehehehe, love the colors....









Cheers.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice piraya. the blackl gravel goes real well


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

nice piraya & vid
What camera and software are you using?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

thnx guys
camera is a samsung st 550 recording 720p hd @ 30fps
no software just uploaded straight to utube


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks for posting

awesome piraya


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

db04ph said:


> thnx guys
> camera is a samsung st 550 recording 720p hd @ 30fps
> no software just uploaded straight to utube


Thanks
I thought there were still restrictions in file sizes


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

great yellow piraya....makes me want to make mine solo...lol


----------

